# Akatsuki FC comic!



## The Captain (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are all the pics in this thread so far!

Link removed

Pyramid Head VS Kisame

Link removed

Just my opinion

Link removed

The Akatsuki

Link removed

Akatsuki Fun Part 1

Link removed

Part 2

Link removed

iAkatsuki

Link removed

If anyone can guess where this is from,they win the Internets.

Link removed

Me

Link removed

Dei and SNKT

Link removed

Akatsuki FC comic 1

Link removed

Comic 2

Link removed

Comic 3

Link removed

Comic 4

Link removed

Comic 5 Part 1

Link removed

Part 2

Link removed

A few of the characters aka me,SNKT,Byaku,Batanga,Lighthalzen and Danny.

Link removed

Byaku

Link removed

SNKT

Link removed

BOOM SHAKA LAKA

Link removed

Omnistrife

Link removed

Batanga

Link removed

Arwen

Link removed

Mitsuki

Link removed

Tsumi

Link removed

ELECTRIC BOOGALOO.

Link removed

Junichi

Link removed

The Akatsuki FC Cast

Link removed

My lineart

Link removed

Danny's lineart

Link removed

Byaku colour splash page

Link removed

Pyramid Head and Kitsunin

Link removed

Akatsuki FC wallpaper

Link removed

Itachi and Kisame

Link removed

MWEEEeeee~!

Link removed

Hidanball

Link removed

Poor bugger

Link removed

Collab with ScorchPSO

Link removed

The guys of the FC

Link removed

The girls of the FC

Link removed

WIP

Daaaaamn that was long.


----------



## Prince_Kenshin (Jul 30, 2006)

haha those were really good, keep it up, I cant wait to see more.


----------



## C?k (Jul 30, 2006)

Haha, saw these in Kin's sig. Nice work ^_~


----------



## Arwenchan (Jul 30, 2006)

Jesus CBB o.0 I want your "skillz"XD :'D Awesome


----------



## Kin (Jul 30, 2006)

MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOR MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOR MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOR MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOR MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOR MORE MORE

XD I can try and force batanga to colour it for you .. But I first need to find new Naruto Hentai before I can ask it him O:


----------



## The Captain (Jul 30, 2006)

*twitches*

He MUST colour it.


----------



## Kin (Jul 30, 2006)

I posted the link in my signature O: You should do it too.


----------



## The Captain (Jul 30, 2006)

Ah hell,ok,doing it now.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jul 30, 2006)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Captain Big-balls again.



AAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! T_T

I love u <3


----------



## Danny (Jul 30, 2006)

yay boobies


----------



## az0r (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW did u use paint its awesome!


----------



## The Captain (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah,all my art is done in paint.


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 30, 2006)

Heh, those are cute  Especiaally the Akatsuki fun 1 and 2 xDxD


----------



## Aya (Jul 30, 2006)

...I'm getting jealous 

anyway...great art <3


----------



## yummysasuke (Jul 30, 2006)

I love the ones you did of the members in the FC. ^__^


----------



## The Captain (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks very much!


----------



## yellinyellow (Jul 30, 2006)

x3 Those are so cute! I love the "Akatsuki Fun 2" *g* And those are  AMAZING for Mspaint! 

By the way, are you on Y! Gallery? x3


----------



## The Captain (Jul 31, 2006)

Y! Gallery...?

I only have a dev-art account....


----------



## The Captain (Jul 31, 2006)

Pyramid Head VS Kisame



Crack.



Akatsuki


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 31, 2006)

CBB!  you are a god!!!! *patiently awaits to see her own character design* 

reps for you!!! ^_______^


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Your work is...totally sweet.  I can't believe it's done in paint! ^^


----------



## The Captain (Aug 1, 2006)

Believe it!

Gahahaha!

I still have artists block....no new designs in mind...sorry..


----------



## Kin (Aug 1, 2006)

WE WANT COMIc 3 

XD


----------



## The Captain (Aug 1, 2006)

No comic 3 today...maybe tonight.

Still very tired.


----------



## syrup (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't get it :S


----------



## The Captain (Aug 1, 2006)

You don't need to get it.

Alongside the comics,I'll posting pics of us in fighting poses....

I wish someone could collaborate with me to make a storyboard of our characters doing their jutsu's much like when you do a final attack in the Narutimate Hero games....or if someone could even cell-shade our characters the same way they do in the games....


----------



## The Captain (Aug 1, 2006)

Me first....

Currently in progressanny


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 1, 2006)

can I go third, after Danny?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 1, 2006)

Of course you can....though SNKT won't be happy...

Danny>>>Byaku>>>SNKT>>>Lighthalzen>>>>Batanga

To be designed:Tsumi,Arwen,Junichi


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 1, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Of course you can



:chimpo Yayyyyy!!!!!!



> ....though SNKT won't be happy...


XD Oh well... I asked first afterall


----------



## The Captain (Aug 1, 2006)

Bwahahaha.

Okay then!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

Gif I made...


AAAAAAAaaaand here's DANNY!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 2, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Of course you can....though SNKT won't be happy...
> 
> Danny>>>Byaku>>>SNKT>>>Lighthalzen>>>>Batanga
> 
> To be designed:Tsumi,Arwen,Junichi



..... And now WHO are you forgettting?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Aug 2, 2006)

Aww these are amazing! ^______^ Great work!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

AAAARGH.

I forgot you,Mitsuki!

Sorry..


----------



## The Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

Aaaand here's Byaku!



My version of the Akatsuki fc...coloured....gave up on giving the old members shadows....too tired...


----------



## Hissatsu (Aug 2, 2006)

.........dude, we like have our own comic, please let me join dude, Hissa's a goodboy dude, please, please dude


----------



## Sakura ninja (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work..that is a great art


----------



## Seany (Aug 2, 2006)

Pretty cool =) i like your style.
Keep it up!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn.....Paint?????

That must take forever but Awesome work.  up


----------



## Zeig (Aug 2, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Damn.....Paint?????
> 
> That must take forever but Awesome work.  up


Whoa...if thats paint like microsoft paint...thats some skillz!
Good Job in that!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes,it's MS Paint.


----------



## Hissatsu (Aug 2, 2006)

please Captain Big-balls, please put me in the comic, I'm a good boy


----------



## The Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't make me cut off your balls and serve them on a plate.

Just kidding,but seriously,the cast is FULL.


----------



## Kin (Aug 3, 2006)

CBB said:
			
		

> Of course you can....though SNKT won't be happy...
> 
> Danny>>>Byaku>>>SNKT>>>Lighthalzen>>>>Batanga
> 
> To be designed:Tsumi,Arwen,Junichi


o-o haha, wtf do you mean with that?!  as long as Im earlier than batanga I'm happy!  XD



			
				Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> My version of the Akatsuki fc...coloured....gave up on giving the old members shadows....too tired...


----------



## Akatsuki_Orochimaru (Aug 3, 2006)

wow,great akatsuki pics.cant wait to see more


----------



## The Captain (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm seriously fucking pissed right now.

Me being angry = pic.




Hell hath no fury like a Captain scorned.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 4, 2006)

I believe I speak for the most here when I say, you have a very funny, and attractive drawing style...I can't wait until I have the honor to be part of the team ^^ even IF I would be lthe last one to be designed...

This may sound weird and all with me being German and all, but uhmm, See Kin has a smiley on her sleeve and everyone has extra things on their coats, I was like, could you give me a Sawastika ??? It's a buddistic heartseal, so please do not take the NAZI symbol or else I will get lynched out there.

The difference between the Nazi symbol and the buddhistic one is that it is turned by 45 degrees, and mirrored, looks just like Neji's headseal in the manga.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 4, 2006)

*does not know shit on how to turn a Swastika 45 degrees*


----------



## The Captain (Aug 4, 2006)

Aaaaand here's SNKT!


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 4, 2006)

...............pure greatness


----------



## The Captain (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 5, 2006)

Comic 3!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 5, 2006)

[Laughs] You wouldn'tm say that Batanga would also be into Yaoi, or "fish" fucking...


----------



## The Captain (Aug 6, 2006)

Mwahahaha.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 6, 2006)

Well,Junichi,here you go.

And that's not a swastika.


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 6, 2006)

Thats a uber-cool Junichi there!! <3 *rapes*


----------



## The Captain (Aug 6, 2006)

This not my usual art standard...this is my "high on drugs with artists block" standard.


----------



## Kin (Aug 7, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Aaaaand here's SNKT!


Cool XD




			
				Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Comic 3!



 what was Danny looking at? XD


----------



## The Captain (Aug 8, 2006)

That shall remain a secret to the ends of time.


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 8, 2006)

CBB, heres your msn doodles XD I'll upload the rest later.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 9, 2006)

MOST AWESOME.
*hugs Byaku*


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 9, 2006)

Tired, feeling down, wanna die, etc...

*crawls back into shell...


----------



## Tobi (Aug 9, 2006)

amaaizinginiging!


----------



## Freija (Aug 9, 2006)

im hurt CBB, im one of the top posters in that thread...even though i haven't posted there in a year or so ^^


----------



## The Captain (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry dude,but you were gone for so long,so I decided to use the active members.

Hopefully,I'll be able to write you in to the script as the announcer.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 9, 2006)

I fucking love you,Junichi.


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 9, 2006)

I fckin' love u both, Junichi and CBB!! XD


----------



## The Captain (Aug 9, 2006)

And I fucking love you too,Byaku.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 10, 2006)

[bumps the thread]

........................


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 10, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> I fucking love you,Junichi.



*Pokes Byaku,..

Pssssttt, I told you our chief was Yaoi O_O


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 10, 2006)

lol the Akatsuki FC


----------



## The Captain (Aug 10, 2006)

OI!

I'm not GAY!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 11, 2006)

Danny's ougi



Tsumi!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 11, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> OI!
> 
> I'm not GAY!



We know chief,...

right Byaku ???^^

Nice CBB, I like Tsumi-nnechans chest ^_^


----------



## The Captain (Aug 11, 2006)

It's supposed to be the Queen piece in chess....


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 11, 2006)

OMG, Junichi was online and I missed it............ T_T


----------



## The Captain (Aug 12, 2006)

Heheheheh.


----------



## Kin (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey CBB I got an idea 

Why don't we let Arcanis be the Akatsuki FC leader? :amazed since he made the FC I think he should have a place too xD


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 12, 2006)

Niceee Tsumi


----------



## The Captain (Aug 12, 2006)

Much thanks.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 12, 2006)

Arcanis?
He is the EX-leader.
I killed him and took the title of Akatsuki leader.


Bwahahaha.



*I'm bogged down already with Arwen,Mitsuki's,Tanga's,Light's art....*


----------



## Kin (Aug 12, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Arcanis?
> He is the EX-leader.
> I killed him and took the title of Akatsuki leader.
> 
> ...



O: You should make Arcanis the Akatsuki Leader.

Besides, I'm the second owner 

haha 

I still think you shold make him the owner XD But thats all up to you :amazed


----------



## Ino_Pig (Aug 12, 2006)

Aw, I hope you managed to do some more soon. ^^ I like looking at them.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2006)

Mitsuki's piccy is done...I'll upload it later.


But...I'm the artist...T_T
That makes me the leader...besides,he's not active in the FC...I said I would draw only the top ACTIVE members...


----------



## summon123 (Aug 13, 2006)

more more i love it


----------



## Kin (Aug 13, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Mitsuki's piccy is done...I'll upload it later.
> 
> 
> But...I'm the artist...T_T
> That makes me the leader...besides,he's not active in the FC...I said I would draw only the top ACTIVE members...


Okay okay XD


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2006)

Hohohohoho.

Comic 4 will come soon.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2006)

AUGH.

AAAAUGH.

*o_o*


----------



## Kin (Aug 13, 2006)

Stop whining like a little baby XD


----------



## az0r (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow the hell do u get so awesome?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2006)

I just did.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 13, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> I just did.



..................... Ego.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 13, 2006)

that was the funniest msn convo...thanks for posting that one kin  and adding it to your sig is teh awesome


CBB I love you XD


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 13, 2006)

OMG! I <3 your style... umm... could you make me to?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 14, 2006)

Comissioooooon!

Sure dude.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 14, 2006)

DOn't get yourself overworked again, Boss O_O


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Aug 14, 2006)

i wan more more more more more more more.....and i wan to join??? can i ??plz


----------



## The Captain (Aug 14, 2006)

WOO! Mitsuki!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 14, 2006)

lolita_poison15 said:
			
		

> i wan more more more more more more more.....and i wan to join??? can i ??plz



There is nothing to join, since this isn't a fanclub...


----------



## The Captain (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah,sorry...

Sini bukan fanclub,lar.


----------



## Kin (Aug 14, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> that was the funniest msn convo...thanks for posting that one kin  and adding it to your sig is teh awesome


No problem O_____O

We all love CBB >_>


----------



## Naruto514 (Aug 14, 2006)

nice job and cool comix!


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh  Mitsuki looks kewl XD


----------



## Ram (Aug 14, 2006)

haha, that's great.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 14, 2006)

Woo!

Comic 4 will be up by Wednesday...after my computer exams.


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 14, 2006)

CBB Can I draw a fanart for your character?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 14, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> CBB Can I draw a fanart for your character?



Fanart for Fanart o_o


----------



## The Captain (Aug 15, 2006)

ZOMG,of course you can!

*bows before Omni's greatness*


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 15, 2006)

There you go! enjoy. Drawn with MS Paint to keep the original feel!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 15, 2006)

*dies*

GUHHHH.
GUUUUUUUUH.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 15, 2006)

Oi Omni, that isn't fair,..Now you will have to make also 10 for every member XP


----------



## The Captain (Aug 15, 2006)

*seizure of awesomeness*


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 15, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Oi Omni, that isn't fair,..Now you will have to make also 10 for every member XP


I am going to make a group pic... so...


----------



## The Captain (Aug 15, 2006)

HUZZZAAAAAH!

*dances*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 15, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> There you go! enjoy. Drawn with MS Paint to keep the original feel!



...... Omniii, make me one too XD? [puppydog eyes]

Edit: Ah just noticed you would do a group pic :"D


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 15, 2006)

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 16, 2006)

Arwen's piccy will be up by tomorrow.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 16, 2006)

Lazy again, Boss XP ?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 16, 2006)

What?

NO!

I have lots of work to do...my finals are approaching...


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 16, 2006)

*chases CBB* Stop studing!!  

I'm bored


----------



## Kin (Aug 16, 2006)

Dude, everyone knows homework is on the last place to think of >_>...


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 16, 2006)

Sound-Nin Kin Tsuchi said:
			
		

> Dude, everyone knows homework is on the last place to think of >_>...


apparently not for CBB XD he is a good boy, he studies


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 16, 2006)

* Looks at own Avatar

DAMMIT CBB, for so much cuteness I WILL REP YOU O_O!!!!
[lol]


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Aug 16, 2006)

That was indeed funny  !


----------



## Kin (Aug 17, 2006)

Byaku said:
			
		

> apparently not for CBB XD he is a good boy, he studies


So true :amazed

@summon123 - ?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 17, 2006)

GAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHA!

*falls over*

Now my piccys are in two people's sigs and avvies!


----------



## Kin (Aug 17, 2006)

^Can you make another one?

The same as I have now and with a pink Sasuke?  Please?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 17, 2006)

You already have youself in sunglasses....i don't have any pink markers...


----------



## Kin (Aug 17, 2006)

Because it is girlish? :amazed

*tries to make Pink Sasuke*


----------



## The Captain (Aug 17, 2006)

Huzzah!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 17, 2006)

Request ???

uhm: Uhm, Byaku and Jun ecchi   

BTW here again, just a little siggie contribution for CBB's art:


----------



## The Captain (Aug 18, 2006)

Byaku and Jun ecchi?

I'll draw it on MSN.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah think with that, no Hentai, just ecchi ^^


----------



## The Captain (Aug 18, 2006)

GUH.

Meet me on MSN if you want it.


----------



## Kin (Aug 18, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Request ???
> 
> uhm: Uhm, Byaku and Jun ecchi
> 
> BTW here again, just a little siggie contribution for CBB's art:


You spelled Tsuchi good. 

But it's Kin Tsuchi ... XD


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 18, 2006)

hoh, you are not even online -_-



> You spelled Tsuchi good.
> 
> But it's Kin Tsuchi ... XD



True, but Sound nin Tsuchi Kin rimes


----------



## The Captain (Aug 18, 2006)

XD

SNTK.

Hehehehe.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 18, 2006)

Arwen!



Batanga!


----------



## Akaiyasha (Aug 18, 2006)

nice, i'm jealous


----------



## The Captain (Aug 18, 2006)

XD   Thanks.


*it's fucking hard to type on a laptop


----------



## The Captain (Aug 20, 2006)

Omnistrife!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 20, 2006)

Did Omni replace Lighthalzen ???


----------



## The Captain (Aug 20, 2006)

This is the 10th time someone has asked me that.

>_<

No,Omni's piccy is a comission for him.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 20, 2006)

Too bad, with Omni in the pic it would be really 5 men and 5 women.
Sorry for asking it 10 times ^^, I just like the sound of your writing...


----------



## Smoke (Aug 20, 2006)

nnnniiiiccceee!!!!!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 20, 2006)

You know what,lets make this,5 guys and 5 girls,mm?

Omni is in then!


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 21, 2006)

And like Tobi once said: "OMG!! I'm so happy!! "


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> You know what,lets make this,5 guys and 5 girls,mm?
> 
> Omni is in then!



Not that I want Lighthalzen out of it, she is not very frequently on,and I heard you say only active members can join.
Also it would close this cicle of poses ^^

And Omni.S is simply cool


----------



## The Captain (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah....she isn't on much...I'm so sorry Light,but I cant draw your piccy..T_T

Maybe you'll be the Orochimaru of the FC...the leaver.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Yeah....she isn't on much...I'm so sorry Light,but I cant draw your piccy..T_T
> 
> Maybe you'll be the Orochimaru of the FC...the leaver.



Well no big harm done, I guess, I welcome Omni as our new member, and ask him what ring he wants of the Akatsuki rings (Sorry Omni there are only 2 left which are Kai "Boar" (Zetsu's ring), and North "Hoku" (Kakuzu's ring).


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> And like Tobi once said: "OMG!! I'm so happy!! "



You're in now! 

[proud of you]


----------



## The Captain (Aug 21, 2006)

YEAHAHAHA!

*runs around randomly*

Comic 4 will be up late tonight.


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 21, 2006)

I shall post more of your art here:

Omnii

Jun xD

Danny

CBB

'tanga

Mitsuki
(more in other post)


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 21, 2006)

Lighthalzen. The leaver.

Kiiin

Byakuu

Aween<33 (es moi)

PYRAMID MAN RAPE

CBB&Pyramid o-o


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 21, 2006)

I need to put this in a tag or it will stretch teh page

*Spoiler*: __ 





Arwen - Stabs - Jun

Mitsuki - Stabs - Jun

CBB & Omni

Omni emo

0ng!!11shift1! Omni nekkid 

CBB, Kin & Arween


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 21, 2006)

Teh Pyramid CBB


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

WOw, I get stabbed so much I really dun seem likeable...


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 21, 2006)

Next page No Jutsu


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, and I always thought that that was an secet jutsu.
Well in that case allow me to do: Spam no jutsu.


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's me solo:


*And the Knockout!*​


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Here's me solo:
> 
> And the Knock out!



Heh, you really do have a big one now


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 21, 2006)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICEEEEEEEE OMNI!!!!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Here's me solo:
> 
> 
> *And the Knockout!*​



Omni is le talented. [jealous look]


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

I wonder what he is going to do with that big meatcleaver later on...

YOu and CBB can claim to be, the Swords of the Akatsuki FC.

Well just a short stand, seems like we finally have a whole ring, uhm list:

0. Zero: CBB
1. Green/Blue: Tsumi
2. White Tiger: Byaku
3. Scarlett: Mitsuki
4. Boar: Danny
5. Sky: Junichi
6. South:SNKT
7. North: Omni
8. Three: Batanga
9. Jade/Ball/Sphere: Arwen

yeay, now I can put all the symbols into the Photoshop, uhm thingy's.


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> I wonder what he is going to do with that big meatcleaver later on...


Chop off Junichi's weewee!!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> I wonder what he is going to do with that big meatcleaver later on...



Omni likes big things, right Omni? 



			
				OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Chop off Junichi's weewee!!



I don't think he'll appreciate that


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Chop off Junichi's weewee!!



Ah, so hostile again <3

I will decapiate you all, and make a collection which I can call my own.
Collection head is MY art, umn...


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Ah, so hostile again <3
> 
> I will decapiate you all, and make a collection which I can call my own.
> Collection head is MY art, umn...


Come and get it, *lifts shades up in a cool way and throws cleaver on the back*


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Come and get it, *lifts shades up in a cool way and throws cleaver on the back*



"Hoh, so confident, my friend..."

Spreads out the blades from his umbrella, and uses the wind elemental jutsu to make it spin...

"Most people can only run when I throw this, and I have 3 of them "


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Come and get it, *lifts shades up in a cool way and throws cleaver on the back*



Now now children, behave.

No fighting and killing, yes?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> Now now children, behave.
> 
> No fighting and killing, yes?



OMG, woman you are killing the bloodlust in this thread,

No rolling head no fun...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> OMG, woman you are killing the bloodlust in this thread,
> 
> No rolling head no fun...



Yes but if heads are rolling, Shibibi needs to draw a new member.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> Yes but if heads are rolling, Shibibi needs to draw a new member.



Mitsu-san please do net get in the way of great body-art  
You already had me Emo once, now let me paint you pictures of blood, and show you the beauty of a single head a perfect composition on it's own...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Mitsu-san please do net get in the way of great body-art
> You already had me Emo once, now let me paint you pictures of blood, and show you the beauty of a single head a perfect composition on it's own...



Not of Omni!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> Not of Omni!



I will also take yours if you wish too

*Sharpens his blades...

Perfection lies in the hidden art of the blood, blood crawls where it can not go...

As for Omni-donno, well....depends IF he uses that big meatcleaver of his...nowwww


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> I will also take yours if you wish too
> 
> *Sharpens his blades...
> 
> Perfection lies in the hidden art of the blood, blood crawls where it can not go...



...................... Take.... [thinks] Arwen's?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> ...................... Take.... [thinks] Arwen's?



However your neck is more perfect, to cut from left to right, and your head would be the price of my collection


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> However your neck is more perfect, to cut from left to right, and your head would be the price of my collection



I'm not sure if I'm flattered or grossed out.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I'm flatered or grossed out.



Eitherway it doesn't really matter now does it...(psycho eyes)
AH, just hearing the vains pop in your neck, makes me feel wonderfull...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Eitherway it doesn't really matter now does it...(psycho eyes)
> AH, just hearing the vains pop in your neck, makes me feel wonderfull...



......... [runs away and hides behind one of the other strong males of our group]

.............................

[or Arwen]

XD


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> ......... [runs away and hides behind one of the other strong males of our group]
> 
> .............................
> 
> ...



Was I said earlier, running away will do No good, since I have the wind element and these umbrella's.
As Arwen-san thought that these are pretty useless ther are actually thought for long distant attacks.
The blades on the sides are all layered in the right direction, and using Fuuton, on it makes them spin, as fast as a power circle-saw.

With the right adjustment and rotation, I can throw these after my target and they will, well....razor their way through anything, once I throw them. 

Let me paint you a picture of blood...*licks his blades o the umbrelaa before Junichi put's that one on his hand, and makes it rotate...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Was I said earlier, running away will do No good, since I have the wind element and these umbrella's.
> As Arwen-san thought that these are pretty useless ther are actually thought for long distant attacks.
> The blades on the sides are all layered in the right direction, and using Fuuton, on it makes them spin, as fast as a power circle-saw.
> 
> ...



..............................

[high-tails it outta here]


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 21, 2006)

*Throws his Gravity/Magnetic (haven't decided yet >_<;-elemental axe at Junichi*


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> ..............................
> 
> [high-tails it outta here]



[sight], running will not make this more ellegant Suki-Suki,...

*Throws the umbrella

Say goodbye to your body, not your head, since your lips are attached to your mouth which is on your head,...or are they ???

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*Evil psychotic laugh.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> *Throws his Gravity/Magnetic (haven't decided yet >_<;-elemental axe at Junichi*



MAGNETIC OMNI!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> *Throws his Gravity/Magnetic (haven't decided yet >_<;-elemental axe at Junichi*



*Omni has a steal frame on his sunglasses, and get's his axe in his own forehead...

AHHHH 
What a waste Omni-danna, your head would have been so lovley on my table...


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 21, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> *Omni has a steal frame on his sunglasses, and get's his axe in his own forehead...
> 
> AHHHH
> What a waste Omni-danna, your head would have been so lovley on my table...


My frame is made of carbon fibre! *smashes Junichi's table to bits!*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 21, 2006)

Question 

From which village is everybody?

Let's make a list XD

Shibibi: ???
Omni: Kumogakure (Cloud)
Kin: Otogakure (Sound)
Batanga: ???
Danny: ???
Jun: Amegakure (Rain) [I think?]
Byaku: ???
Tsumi: ???
Arwen: Sunagakure (Sand)
Mitsuki: Konohagakure (Leaf)


----------



## The Captain (Aug 21, 2006)

*reads through last 2 pages*


GUHHHHHHHHHH.

GUHHHHH.

*dies*

Comic 4 is done!


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Here's me solo:
> 
> 
> *And the Knockout!*​



I'll be from Kumogakure - Cloud village


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 22, 2006)

CBB SHOW US!!!!
O_O JUn you scare me..


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 22, 2006)

SHOW US NOW


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 22, 2006)

Omni you're awake NOW o-o? Whats the time in Israel?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 22, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> I'll be from Kumogakure - Cloud village



[smiles], Heh, since your characters hair and big sword look somewhat like FFVII Cloud strife it fits perfectly XP

And Indeed, I am from the village of RAIN.


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 22, 2006)

Omni...u left the others behind.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 22, 2006)

HUZZAH!


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 22, 2006)

LOOOOLLLLLLL XD


----------



## The Captain (Aug 22, 2006)

Hehehehehehehe.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 22, 2006)

XD haha  my *le gasp* bunny was in  *reps* 

and as for my village? uh....iunno what suits me :S

and CBB did we decide on my attack yet?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 22, 2006)

I still haven't come up with an attack for you yet...


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 22, 2006)

we mentioned the chance of the blood limit and the whole persons nightmare thing....that still amuses me


----------



## MegamanXZero (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to budge in but, yo CBB  Remember me ?? We were the victims of SNKT in the Akatsuki FC, you even made some pics back then   I see you've started a comic, can I be in too ??

Link removed

You gave me this design (scroll a little bit down), which I like very much !! But could you give me Dark Blue hair instead of purple ?? But that's if you have enough time of course, I see you're already busy and stuff.


----------



## shizuru (Aug 22, 2006)

brilliant stuff


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

List update 

From which village is everybody?

Shibibi: ???
Omni: Kumogakure (Cloud)
Kin: Otogakure (Sound)
Batanga: ???
Danny: ???
Jun: Amegakure (Rain)
Byaku: Iwagakure (Rock
Tsumi: ???
Arwen: Sunagakure (Sand)
Mitsuki: Konohagakure (Leaf)


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll get the Mist village


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> I'll get the Mist village



Okay Byaku XD


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 22, 2006)

actually, I changed my mind! I'll take Rock village. It's where Deidara is from <3


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 22, 2006)

Let's put up some stats now shall we:

Shibibi - 零 (Rei/zero, zero/nothing/overflow)
Tsumi - 青 (Sei, blue/green)
Batanga - 三 (San, three)
SNKT - 南 (Nan, south)
Omni - 北 (Hoku, north)
Mitsuki - 朱 (Shu, scarlet/bloody)
Danny - 亥 (Kai, boar)
Byaku - 白 (Byakko, White Tiger)
Junichi - 空 (Kū, sky)
Arwen - 玉 (Gyoku, jewel/ball/jade)

Partnerships: (as viewed

1. Shibibi/Omni
2. SNKT/Batanga
3. Arwen/Mitsuki
4. Junichi/Byaku
5. Danny/Tsumi

Shibibi: Unknown 
Omni: Kumogakure (Cloud)
Kin: Otogakure (Sound)
Batanga: Sunagakure (Sand)
Danny: Tsukigakure (Moon) 
Jun: Amegakure (Rain)
Byaku: Iwagakure (Rock)
Tsumi: Kirigakure (Mist)
Arwen: Sunagakure (Sand)
Mitsuki: Konohagakure (Leaf)

[Only 20 minutes to go in the Libary ;_;]
Please correct me IF I am wrong...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> actually, I changed my mind! I'll take Rock village. It's where Deidara is from <3



[changes]

From which village is everybody?

Shibibi: ???
Omni: Kumogakure (Cloud)
Kin: Otogakure (Sound)
Batanga: Sunagakure (Sand)
Danny: ???
Jun: Amegakure (Rain)
Byaku: Iwagakure (Rock
Tsumi: Kirigakure (Mist)
Arwen: Sunagakure (Sand)
Mitsuki: Konohagakure (Leaf)

EDIT: Jun, I think you mean Iwagakure O_O Tsuchi means "Earth"  o0

Edit2: Ah you fixed it XD


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 22, 2006)

so maybe I'll take mist then 

I'm partnered with danny?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> so maybe I'll take mist then
> 
> I'm partnered with danny?



Yesh XD

*Countries *

Shibibi: ???
Omni: Kumogakure (Cloud)
Kin: Otogakure (Sound)
Batanga: Sunagakure (Sand)
Danny: Tsukigakure (Moon) <- Danny goes fillers XD
Jun: Amegakure (Rain)
Byaku: Iwagakure (Rock
Tsumi: Kirigakure (Mist)
Arwen: Sunagakure (Sand)
Mitsuki: Konohagakure (Leaf)


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 22, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> so maybe I'll take mist then
> 
> I'm partnered with danny?



Yes well, he was the only one left, just like with the rings >.>
Soooo uhm, I figure this how it is, unless somebody say he doesn't agree to that...with partners.
Rings are ready and steady.
Tanga is from sand BTW Mitsu, it says so on his head protector ^_^...



> EDIT: Jun, I think you mean Iwagakure O_O Tsuchi means "Earth" o0


Hai-su, already fixed that, dun know what I was thinking (well I do know as in Tsuchikage so etc etc...) anyway...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Tanga is from sand BTW Mitsu, it says so on his head protector ^_^...



Yup, edited already. Now the wait is for Shibibi to pick a village 

*Countries*

Shibibi: Unknown o.o
Omni: Kumogakure (Cloud)
Kin: Otogakure (Sound)
Batanga: Sunagakure (Sand)
Danny: Tsukigakure (Moon) <- Danny goes fillers XD
Jun: Amegakure (Rain)
Byaku: Iwagakure (Rock
Tsumi: Kirigakure (Mist)
Arwen: Sunagakure (Sand)
Mitsuki: Konohagakure (Leaf)


----------



## The Captain (Aug 22, 2006)

Nobody shall know what village I am from,for I am the leader!

Mwahaha.

And MXLDZ,I'll do a comission for you,but not now....the cast is full for the comic though,so sorry,you can't be in it.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Nobody shall know what village I am from,for I am the leader!
> 
> Mwahaha.
> 
> And MXLDZ,I'll do a comission for you,but not now....the cast is full for the comic though,so sorry,you can't be in it.



.... [snickers]

I'll censor your forehead protector in my sketch then XD [goes to scan]


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 22, 2006)

Full stats on the Akatsuki FC:

Rings:
Shibibi - 零 (Rei/zero, zero/nothing/overflow)
Tsumi - 青 (Sei, blue/green)
Batanga - 三 (San, three)
Kin - 南 (Nan, south)
Omni - 北 (Hoku, north)
Mitsuki - 朱 (Shu, scarlet/bloody)
Danny - 亥 (Kai, boar)
Byaku - 白 (Byakko, White Tiger)
Junichi - 空 (Kū, sky)
Arwen - 玉 (Gyoku, jewel/ball/jade)

Duo's:

1. Shibibi/Omni
2. SNKT/Batanga
3. Arwen/Mitsuki
4. Junichi/Byaku
5. Danny/Tsumi

Villages:
Shibibi: Unknown 
Omni: Kumogakure (Cloud)
Kin: Otogakure (Sound)
Batanga: Sunagakure (Sand)
Danny: Tsukigakure (Moon) 
Jun: Amegakure (Rain)
Byaku: Iwagakure (Rock)
Tsumi: Kirigakure (Mist)
Arwen: Sunagakure (Sand)
Mitsuki: Konohagakure (Leaf)

I'm off again ...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Aug 22, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> And MXLDZ,I'll do a comission for you,but not now....the cast is full for the comic though,so sorry,you can't be in it.



That's okay, I guess I'll wait for someone to die so I can join, just like Sasori and Tobi  lol

(P.S : PyramidHead from Silent Hill ownz!!!)


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:
			
		

> That's okay, I guess I'll wait for someone to die so I can join, just like Sasori and Tobi  lol
> 
> (P.S : PyramidHead from Silent Hill ownz!!!)



PyramidHead is dead scary.


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 22, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Nobody shall know what village I am from,for I am the leader!
> 
> Mwahaha.
> 
> And MXLDZ,I'll do a comission for you,but not now....the cast is full for the comic though,so sorry,you can't be in it.


Not even your trustworthy sidekick? :wft


----------



## MegamanXZero (Aug 22, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> PyramidHead is dead scary.



Yes, that too. But he still owns


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Not even your trustworthy sidekick? :wft



CBB trust no-one!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 22, 2006)

Pyramid Head is teh awesome.

I'm cosplaying him at years end.

And sorry Omni,not even YOU.  XD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 22, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Pyramid Head is teh awesome.
> 
> I'm cosplaying him at years end.
> 
> And sorry Omni,not even YOU.  XD



It'll be hard for you to see where you're walking then XD


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 22, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Pyramid Head is teh awesome.
> 
> I'm cosplaying him at years end.
> 
> And sorry Omni,not even YOU.  XD



Dear lord, don'tt ell me you are going to make 2 holes in it...


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 22, 2006)

CBB, in your comic, who is in the shower? Me or Tsumi? IT HAS TO BE TSUMI XD


----------



## The Captain (Aug 22, 2006)

It's Tsumi.

Hahahaha!

You are somewhere off screen naked.   XD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 23, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> It's Tsumi.
> 
> Hahahaha!
> 
> You are somewhere off screen naked.   XD



Naaaaakiiiiiiiiiiiid


XD


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah some quick scetching here...
Woot for me and Batanga, BTW, Batanga is in my own drawing style, where as for me, I faked CLAMP..., so I seriously should do myself in me  


*Spoiler*: __ 







I always loved portrait painting for some reason


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 23, 2006)

jun, u look Nazi XD

tanga looks kewl 

EDIT: oh, and Jun, draw me


----------



## The Captain (Aug 23, 2006)

You have a very long face.

XD


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 23, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> You have a very long face.
> 
> XD



Like I said,...CLAMP, Normally I really don't draw long faces, but hey...


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 23, 2006)

CLAMP draws long faces


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 23, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> CLAMP draws long faces



The old CLAMP did, now they have more verity...
I am gonna Re-do myself in my own style...(redo, NAHAHAHAHAHAHA)
Maybe I will "do" Byaku-chi also   (ero/ero)


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 23, 2006)

Yaaaaayyyyyy! Jun-kun!! Draw me <3


----------



## The Captain (Aug 23, 2006)

OSSU!

Yay for Junichi!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 23, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> jun, u look Nazi XD



 ... [I knew I should have taken Dan-chan as partner]



> OSSU!
> 
> Yay for Junichi!



HAH, you should see me when I have inspiration  
Anyway, I have to redraw myself or everybody will think that that is my style @_@...

Points at CBB drawings: "How come my hair get's shorter every time you draw me @_@ (T_T)"...

*EDIT:* [Points out change in Duo section: 4. Junichi/Danny, 5. Byaku/Tsumi)


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 23, 2006)

About the romance there's apparently going on 

I CHOOSE TOBI DAMNIT.

[hugs her Good Boy]


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 23, 2006)

Teh Hidan belongs to ME 



> *EDIT:* [Points out change in Duo section: 4. Junichi/Danny, 5. Byaku/Tsumi)


You sure Danny wants that o-o?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 23, 2006)

ArwenChan said:
			
		

> Teh Hidan belongs to ME



Hidan T_T

I'll just molest all Hidan cosplayers and take over the world! [insert evil laughter here]


----------



## Kin (Aug 23, 2006)

Am I still in? TT


----------



## Kin (Aug 23, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> HUZZAH!



Cool :amazed

sorry for late reaction? ;_;


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 23, 2006)

ArwenChan said:
			
		

> You sure Danny wants that o-o?



Nope, but since he isn't online, And apart from that he can awlays change it, I picked him because he hates me  
A good hate relationship between him and me...Nyu

Of course is Sarah still in ^_^, you are the lovely blue haired babe in the towel [nosebleed]


----------



## The Captain (Aug 23, 2006)

HUZZAH!

And where the fuck is Danny? He's never on NF...


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 24, 2006)

Danny is at work, or WOWing... or both


----------



## Kin (Aug 24, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> HUZZAH!
> 
> And where the fuck is Danny? He's never on NF...



Cool O:

But, who's who again? @_@ The one with the dark purple/black hair? >_>? And the pink hair. o-o


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm the purple with purple haired chick who's waving...my background is so cheerful :amazed

and why is there this ghost fellow watching me? 

meh still so cool


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> Cool O:
> 
> But, who's who again? @_@ The one with the dark purple/black hair? >_>? And the pink hair. o-o



Going with the clock at 12:00 O

Batanga, Arwen, Junichi, Tsumi, Omni, Kin, Danny, Byaku, CBB, Mitsuki...@_@

*Looks at own hair.

How come it keeps getting shorter @_@


----------



## Kin (Aug 24, 2006)

^I think thats a snow man. 

Then who's pinky? :amazed


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> ^I think thats a snow man.
> 
> Then who's pinky? :amazed



Arwen won't be happy with Pinky @_@


----------



## Kin (Aug 24, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Going with the clock at 12:00 O
> 
> Batanga, Arwen, Junichi, Tsumi, Omni, Kin, Danny, Byaku, CBB, Mitsuki...@_@
> 
> ...


Cool  Arwen - Pinky!!!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Arwen, in this chibi style she alost looks like Yashiru from Bleach...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 24, 2006)

... I'm eating icecream 

XD

Mitsuki rocks.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> ... I'm eating icecream
> 
> XD
> 
> Mitsuki rocks.



Why is the ice-cream green O_O...


----------



## Kin (Aug 24, 2006)

Fuck Bleach >_>

Yachiru has blue eyes.  Or whatever her name is XD


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> Fuck Bleach >_>
> 
> Yachiru has blue eyes.  Or whatever her name is XD



For such a nice person like yourself you swear a lot...You could be Akatsuki's FC's Tayuya... 

Since Arwen didn't open her eyes yet in any pic Shibibi did, I wouldn't know her eye color.


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 24, 2006)

STOP CALLING ME PINKY!!!

And my eyecolour is brown!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

ArwenChan said:
			
		

> STOP CALLING ME PINKY!!!
> 
> And my eyecolour is brown!



I knew you wouldn't like it ^_^


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 24, 2006)

> I knew you wouldn't like it ^_^


I know how Sakura feels now. I dont think Kin should be the one to speak about weird haircolours [cough]


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

ArwenChan said:
			
		

> I know how Sakura feels now. I dont think Kin should be the one to speak about weird haircolours [cough]


What ? O_O

You don't like that babyblue-for boys as he haircolour ???


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 24, 2006)

> What ? O_O
> 
> You don't like that babyblue-for boys as he haircolour ???


Its cyan.
Yes I do
But she says that my haircolour is unusal, she should look at her own haircolour LOS I never said it was ugly!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

ArwenChan said:
			
		

> Its cyan.
> Yes I do
> But she says that my haircolour is unusal, she should look at her own haircolour LOS I never said it was ugly!



Me neither, I just asked IF you didn't like it


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 24, 2006)

> Me neither, I just asked IF you didn't like it


I love all colours.  SHOWERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## The Captain (Aug 24, 2006)

Shower?

Mm...ehh..*goes to draw something*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 24, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Shower?
> 
> Mm...ehh..*goes to draw something*



Shibibi got pervy thoughts.



XD


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 24, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> Shibibi got pervy thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> XD



He wouldn't be the only one now nehhhhh


----------



## The Captain (Aug 25, 2006)

Course not,mm?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> He wouldn't be the only one now nehhhhh



I know you have pervy thoughts too Jun, no need to tell everybody on NFF about that


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 25, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> I know you have pervy thoughts too Jun, no need to tell everybody on NFF about that


YES, DAMN THOSE PERVS!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> YES, DAMN THOSE PERVS!



You shouldn't talk Omni.

XD


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 25, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> You shouldn't talk Omni.
> 
> XD


YOU SHOULDN'T EITHER!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> YOU SHOULDN'T EITHER!



Mitsuki is innocent.


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 25, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> Mitsuki is innocent.


I KNOW BETTER! 
1,100th post


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

Tse, the people with the biggest eyes and the dimmest mind, who pretend to know nothing are the biggest pervs deep inside...

You are all just Ebisu Closet perverts...yeah


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> I KNOW BETTER!
> 1,100th post



[ignores first sentence]

CONGRATULATIONS 

[is going towards 1200 posts XD]

@Jun; No comment. [points at Omni] Now there's a perv.

XD


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> For such a nice person like yourself you swear a lot...You could be Akatsuki's FC's Tayuya...


O: wtf....



			
				ArwenChan said:
			
		

> STOP CALLING ME PINKY!!!


Pinko, tinko O:



			
				ArwenChan said:
			
		

> I know how Sakura feels now. I dont think Kin should be the one to speak about weird haircolours [cough]


I love my hair colour  It's one of my fav colours <3 Sorry pinky 

Sigh, bunch of perverts here, my poor virgin eyes.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> O: wtf....



Indeed,That would be cool, a trashtalking Kin. even very smexy @_@



			
				D. Flowright said:
			
		

> Sigh, bunch of perverts here, my poor virgin eyes.



...says the biggest perv


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Indeed,That would be cool, a trashtalking Kin. even very smexy @_@


I'm nothing like Tayuya >_>;



			
				Junichi said:
			
		

> ...says the biggest perv


Are you talking about yourself?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

Pinky-dinky-do


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Mitsuki also likes Arwens new name.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

Poor Arwen, she is NOT going to be happy with this [sight]


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> Mitsuki also likes Arwens new name.



She's getting dissed by the nickname she made up for Sakura in PCB.

Ofcourse I like it.


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

I wasn't thinking about her fic where she calls Sakura pinky, I came up with when I saw her pic. 

Pinky-Winky-Tinky (Teletubies!!!! :amazed)

@Junichi - Dinky


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> I wasn't thinking about her fic where she calls Sakura pinky, I came up with when I saw her pic.
> 
> Pinky-Winky-Tinky (Teletubies!!!! :amazed)
> 
> @Junichi - Dinky



I know, but it's the same name XD


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Pinky.
Pinky. Pinky.
Pinky. Pinky. Pinky.


I HATE PINK


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> Pinky.
> Pinky. Pinky.
> Pinky. Pinky. Pinky.
> 
> ...



Hoh well, as long as you don't use Stinky, it's okay, I guess


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

STINKY 

Such a lovely idea Junichi! 

I also should start to give the others names too! 

*thinks*


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> STINKY
> 
> Such a lovely idea Junichi!
> 
> ...


Oh darn, Sarah is pulling the Sai routine on Akatsuki FC

CBB= Chishibi
Arwen= Pinkey

I wonder what's next...


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Oh darn, Sarah is pulling the Sai routine on Akatsuki FC
> 
> CBB= Chishibi
> Arwen= Pinkey
> ...



batanga - salami? ? (since his real name is Sami >_>)

Sambal, samba 

Meatball?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

Meatball ??? why not make him instantly Kinnikuman...


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

What does it mean? ?

I need an annoying name! Since he is my partner in the Akatsuki FC comic XD

Uhm, samball-senpai?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

DO people even know outside NL and Belgium what Samball is (don't they call it like hot sauce ?)

Kinnikuman means something like sausage or meat-man XP


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Who cares or people outside The Netherlands or Belgium know what it means? 

Batanga - Sami - samball 



> Kinnikuman means something like sausage or meat-man XP


Kinnikuman-senpai? 

But it's so long!  I might forget it :S


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

Well then allow me to make it into Sambiball...

Uhhhh, sounds exotic...


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

SENPAI 

Sambi-senpai? 

ArwenChan - Pinky
CBB - Shibibi
batanga - Sambi-Senpai

WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> SENPAI
> 
> Sambi-senpai?
> 
> ...



You make them, you choose...


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

I need some help. 

Oh hey, Junichi!!! I have a question! :amazed

Botton Anna (or whatever it is called, was somewhere 0:45 AM >_>) Is that a Germans song/music? :amazed


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> I need some help.
> 
> Oh hey, Junichi!!! I have a question! :amazed
> 
> Botton Anna (or whatever it is called, was somewhere 0:45 AM >_>) Is that a Germans song/music? :amazed



Certainly not German, but Dannish I believe...

>.>
<.<

Well why don't we do Mitsuki next ^_^


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Really? 

I like the song. But I don't the dude >_> XD

Hmm... She is eating ice cream in the pic. 

Cream queen? ?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

Mitsuki is Sushi, remember >> :'D


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> I like the song. But I don't the dude >_> XD
> 
> ...



Oh dear god, why is it that with the title cream queen I get flashes of soft erotic movies in my head -_-...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

Junichi said:
			
		

> Oh dear god, why is it that with the title cream queen I get flashes of soft erotic movies in my head -_-...



Because you're a perv?

SUSHI IS GOOD.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> Because you're a perv?
> 
> SUSHI IS GOOD.



I feel honored, but Dan-chan is a bigger one... 

Cbb= Chishibi
Batanga= Sambi-senpai
Arwen= Pinkey
Mitsuki= Sushi

Next up,...oh what the hell, nickname me ^_^


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

NO NOT SUSHI 

Cream queen.

CREAM QUEEN DAMMIT


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> NO NOT SUSHI
> 
> Cream queen.
> 
> CREAM QUEEN DAMMIT



*I HATE JUN AND OMNI FOR GIVING ME A DIRTY MIND DAMNIT.*

Cream Queen sounds WRONG.

Sushi.


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> *I HATE JUN AND OMNI FOR GIVING ME A DIRTY MIND DAMNIT.*
> 
> Cream Queen sounds WRONG.
> 
> Sushi.


Don't forget the ItaSaku hentai you had from me. 

*CREAM SUSHI - SUSHI CREAM - SOMETHING WITH CREAM*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> Don't forget the ItaSaku hentai you had from me.
> 
> *CREAM SUSHI - SUSHI CREAM - SOMETHING WITH CREAM*



*THE CREAM MAKES IT WRONG IN THE FIRST PLACE.*


----------



## The Captain (Aug 25, 2006)

Someone save this thread before it descends into a fiery abyss of spam...

Oh wait,that's me.

GODDAMNIT STOP THIS SHIT!






Actually,continue on.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> *THE CREAM MAKES IT WRONG IN THE FIRST PLACE.*



And a lot of other places <3...

Cbb= Chishibi
Batanga= Sambi-senpai
Arwen= Pinkey
Mitsuki= Cream Queen


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

....

DAMN YOU AND YOUR PERVERTED MIND 

*points signature*


----------



## The Captain (Aug 25, 2006)

OH GOD.




>_<


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok ok, next: Junichi.

How shall we call him? 

Btw, I think we better take this to the Akatsuki FC.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

*CREAM QUEEN?*

i hate you all! MEANIES! BULLIES!!

[runs away, crying]

XD


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> *CREAM QUEEN?*
> 
> i hate you all! MEANIES! BULLIES!!
> 
> ...


*clings to your legs*

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT *drags you to the Akatsuki FC*

We're going to spam there!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 25, 2006)

D. Flowright said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> DAMN YOU AND YOUR PERVERTED MIND
> 
> *points signature*



What's with my sig ???


----------



## Kin (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't you love it? ;D


----------



## The Captain (Aug 25, 2006)

URRRRGH.

*walks off*


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 25, 2006)

dum dum dum >.>


----------



## The Captain (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank god the spamming has stopped.


----------



## Bill (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello.  [spamming]


----------



## The Captain (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Scorpion.

*is happy because he found his song*


----------



## Bill (Aug 25, 2006)

Aww sweet.

*is happy that cbb has found his song*


----------



## The Captain (Aug 25, 2006)

I love that song.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 26, 2006)

Zeh spamming has stopped and now zeh thread is silent


----------



## The Captain (Aug 26, 2006)

NOT SILENT.

It's just resting...will be posting some new art shortly.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 27, 2006)

Opening this up to anyone to colour it...use my earlier pics as colour reference.


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 27, 2006)

CBB went Taijutsu


----------



## The Captain (Aug 27, 2006)

Hell yes I did.


----------



## Kirakiraku (Aug 27, 2006)

I love this! Mitsuki sent me out to see this XDDD Good job Captain Big-Balls!!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 27, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> Hell yes I did.



Does that mean I should colour the coat in Maito Gai's colors  ???


----------



## The Captain (Aug 28, 2006)

What?!

NOOOOOO!

*chases after Junichi before he can do the colours*


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 28, 2006)

Too late m8


----------



## The Captain (Aug 29, 2006)

"NOOOOOOO"

*collapses*


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> "NOOOOOOO"
> 
> *collapses*



Isn't really that bad, you still have your looks, and coat, just the color of MG ^_^

WHHOOOOOOOO, looks funky now XP


----------



## Kin (Aug 29, 2006)

Have I missed any new comics?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 29, 2006)

No,no...no new comics till Thursday...then a month long break till the next one.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 1, 2006)

New lineart of Danny is done...uploading soon....


----------



## The Captain (Sep 1, 2006)

WOOHAA!


----------



## seraluanma (Sep 2, 2006)

Heehee.

I like the boobies one.

Poor Kin-chan.


----------



## Bill (Sep 2, 2006)

*bites thread*


----------



## Kin (Sep 3, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> Heehee.
> 
> I like the boobies one.
> 
> Poor Kin-chan.





@CBB - nice!!! :amazed


----------



## The Captain (Sep 4, 2006)

Wahahahaha!


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 4, 2006)

Very funni! Nice work!


----------



## The Captain (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks.

Comic 5 will be...DUM DUM DUM!

A splash page!

Who wants to be on it?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 8, 2006)

Put's up hand,...me ^_^


----------



## The Captain (Sep 8, 2006)

Ah,Junichi,you are too late.

Byaku gets the splash page!


----------



## arithx (Sep 8, 2006)

Haha, that's really funny and a good concept too


----------



## The Captain (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks!

Comic 5 will come soon.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Sep 8, 2006)

I like all of the comics espesially the first one


----------



## Bill (Sep 8, 2006)

*licks thread*


----------



## The Captain (Sep 8, 2006)

*wipes thread clean*


----------



## Bill (Sep 9, 2006)

*spreads diamond dust on thread*


----------



## The Captain (Sep 9, 2006)

HOI!

*wipes it clean again*


----------



## Bill (Sep 9, 2006)

You know dd isn't cheap.


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 9, 2006)

I love this Comic CBB or...fingers


----------



## Arwenchan (Sep 9, 2006)

Awwwww ^^ Pretty splash page<33
NOW BRING ON THE NEXT COMIC!


----------



## The Captain (Sep 10, 2006)

Someone tell me a storyline to do first.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 10, 2006)

Me and Byaku having sex O_O

Or Junichi in his praying time ^^


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 10, 2006)

Jian Yu said:
			
		

> Me and Byaku having sex O_O


I tried to talk him into it, but he just won't give in T_T


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 10, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> I tried to talk him into it, but he just won't give in T_T



Okay, this is silly, I demand Hot and steamy smex between me and Byaku, it's somthing people really want to see...

It's something I really wish to see


----------



## The Captain (Sep 10, 2006)

Seriously,Junichi.

What would be a good storyline?


----------



## Bill (Sep 10, 2006)

You guys all play strippoker.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 10, 2006)

FiggersModar said:
			
		

> Seriously,Junichi.
> 
> What would be a good storyline?



Well seriously it all depends on what goals we have. Is the akatsuki still there, and should we worship them, or kill them and take over their jobs.

In order to do that we first must ensamble all teams, make sure we have those, and then you decide who will take on who. So it will mainly be battle, and traveling with your partner. I would make it start with a meeting in which the objective must become clear (kill the akatsuki, find and harvest the Bijuu).
This 1 option.

Or

We could become killers of the other popular anime characters oposing Naruto. ANy other evil organisation (seele for example) must be eliminated in order to get Akatsuki the number 1 rank in anime/manga land ^_^


----------



## The Captain (Sep 10, 2006)

A _funny_ storyline.

I'll make a serious storyline later on.

It's crack for now.


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 10, 2006)

panel one: CBB asks batanga to give flowers to Arwen
panel two: batanga gives them to Danny instead for fun
panel three: Danny reads a love note on the flowers and thinks its for him
panel four: CBB runs away from lovey-dovey Danny


----------



## omnichild (Sep 10, 2006)

I just finally got around to reading this.

I love you.


----------



## Arwenchan (Sep 11, 2006)

WE'RE DRUNK AND PLAYING STRIP-POKER! BOYAAAAAAA!

Tche tche ;D

Btw I own strip poker  so I will win... MWHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## The Captain (Sep 11, 2006)

Byaku's idea is going to be the new storyline for the comic....expect it soon!

Akatsuki's day off.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 12, 2006)

Comic 5 is doooone!

Uploading now....


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 12, 2006)

Yaaayyy!! :chimpo

Takes u forever to upload it


----------



## The Captain (Sep 12, 2006)

YEAHAHAHAHAHAA!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL...I love the Omni part XD and Danny part is funny too XD


----------



## The Captain (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Byaku!

Though,no ones posting in the FC...


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 12, 2006)

FiggersModar said:
			
		

> Thanks Byaku!
> 
> Though,no ones posting in the FC...


yeah...whats up with ppl. prolly busy with fapping >.> or lemons...or colouring...


----------



## The Captain (Sep 12, 2006)

Hahahahahhaahaha!


----------



## Arwenchan (Sep 12, 2006)

I love my part  the best xDDDDDDDD [JK]


----------



## The Captain (Sep 12, 2006)

Pop-up!

*smacks Arwen back down*


----------



## angelinoshi (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL interesting ^^


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 13, 2006)

lol they are kind of funny.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Sep 13, 2006)

LMAO, Very cute!!!


----------



## omnichild (Sep 13, 2006)

hahaha love the newest comic!


----------



## The Captain (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks!

Part 2 and 3 will come very soon!

I'm off school for the next 3 days so I'll have lots of time to do the comics!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 14, 2006)

Hurry up with it, CBB!! My patience is short  

<333333333


----------



## The Captain (Sep 14, 2006)

Hahahahaha,just wait up for them!


----------



## Decimater (Sep 14, 2006)

haha youre pretty good man


----------



## Jessie (Sep 15, 2006)

He-he  Thats really good!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 15, 2006)

CBB how long can u keep your comrades waiting


----------



## omnichild (Sep 15, 2006)

He said he was almost done! So it should be up soon! yay!


----------



## The Captain (Sep 15, 2006)

YEAHAHAHA!

Comic 6 coming up!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 15, 2006)

OMG!! Genova gel...by Sephiroth XD I didn't expect that, I thought it would be another *fap fap fap* joke XD


----------



## omnichild (Sep 15, 2006)

yay! I really like Mitsuki's part. XD Poor kid's face is going to get stuck like that.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 15, 2006)

Thankies!

Comic 6 will be done..(hopefully) by tonight!

Any storylines?  (I've got one,but you'll have to meet me on MSN to hear about it)


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

You are a wizard of the art!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 15, 2006)

;O *goes to msn*


----------



## The Captain (Sep 15, 2006)

Curse you MSN!

*kicks it*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 19, 2006)

FiggersModar said:
			
		

> Curse you MSN!
> 
> *kicks it*



Get your butt online!


----------



## Kin (Sep 19, 2006)

comic 4 is fun XD

Pretty colours o.o

DON'T YOU MEAN P0RN? 

XD


----------



## Itachi_the_one (Sep 20, 2006)

ns pics u have!


----------



## The Captain (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you,thank you...

Aaaand here's a wallpaper!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats very, very rep worthy. When I spread teh rep I'll rep u for it. I just set it as my wallpapaer <33 Looks so cute XD


----------



## kintaro_oe (Sep 20, 2006)

good one........ akatsuki sure has another side......


----------



## batanga (Sep 20, 2006)

Hah, what´m I doing upside-down like that?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 20, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> Hah, what´m I doing upside-down like that?



This is something I also have been wondering about...How's the air up here Batanga ^_^?

Hey Tanga, did you notice CBB let us do the "Beavis & Butthead" routine O_O...


----------



## The Captain (Sep 20, 2006)

Heheheh,yes I did.

And if someone can make a better background for this,please go ahead...my backgrounds suck...


----------



## Arwenchan (Sep 21, 2006)

Awwwwwww its cuuuute O: XD


----------



## The Captain (Sep 21, 2006)

Awwwww thank you!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 22, 2006)

Cuuuuute <3333333333333333 [reps you]


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 22, 2006)

Fanart -_-''


----------



## The Captain (Sep 22, 2006)

I luff you so much.


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats incredible for using paint.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 22, 2006)

Yup.

It's aaaaaalll paint.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 23, 2006)

Photobucket

Scorch made this for me....I'm so proud!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 23, 2006)

Link isn't working T_T


----------



## The Captain (Sep 23, 2006)

Photobucket


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 23, 2006)

Heh, it's cute ^^ *changes her wallpaper*


----------



## The Captain (Sep 24, 2006)

Wheeeeeeeeeee~!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2006)

This is so awesome for paint art. I feel so unworthy, not nowing how to work with paint properly :/


----------



## The Captain (Sep 24, 2006)

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy shit.

I just found some of my old art I did back when ROTS first came out...this was before I knew about the Organization in Kingdom Hearts too...



Notice anything familiar?

Yes,that's Xemnas. Before he was even made a character in KH2.
How the hell did I draw him way back them? It's 90% accurate,down to the lightsabers too.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 26, 2006)

ScorchPSO reedited my wallpaper.

Here comes version V2! now with shading!
x


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 26, 2006)

Woah, CBB, thats pretty cool XD KH2 b4 KH2 xD


----------



## ScorchPSO (Sep 26, 2006)

FiggersModar said:
			
		

> ScorchPSO reedited my wallpaper.
> 
> Here comes version V2! now with shading!
> this one



Np, It was just a quick little colour, If you want anything else. Just PM me matey.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks dude.

Aaaaand looky here!

Here's something else I found!

Drawn from when Dei and Saso first made their appearance (and when I started getting into drawing the Akatsuki)


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 26, 2006)

awesome work~~ ^________^~

*saves them on her comp *


----------



## The Captain (Sep 26, 2006)

Weeehooo,thanks!

Aaaand heres another oldie!



along with this...



And yes,I think Dei is a girl.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 27, 2006)

Scorch,could you colour these please?

I will be forever grateful.


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL, 2 last ones are hella entertaining XD


----------



## The Captain (Sep 27, 2006)

And they're hella old.

I think I'm gonna redo all of them in MS paint.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 27, 2006)

XD


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL ^

........


----------



## The Captain (Sep 27, 2006)

Heeeheee.

Who's up for some Hidanball?


----------



## The Captain (Sep 27, 2006)

Poor guy.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 30, 2006)

*shakes fist*

Scorch is an awesome bugger.

He's helping to colour in all of my fanart!

He's gonna get a mega comission from me.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 30, 2006)

FiggersModar said:
			
		

> Poor guy.



HAHAHA LMAO XD REPS FOR YOU XD


----------



## The Captain (Sep 30, 2006)

Heeeheee.

Thankies!


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Sep 30, 2006)

HAha, great fanart, Figgers, the drawings for the comics are cute.
Comic is also humorous, keep it up. ^^


----------



## The Captain (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks!

I'll get back to the comic if I have some time during my studies.


----------



## Hissatsu (Sep 30, 2006)

the art is as awsome as ever dude


----------



## The Captain (Oct 1, 2006)

Bragh.

*goes to draw more*


----------



## The Captain (Oct 2, 2006)

Whoo!

Coloured by that awesome bastard Scorch.


----------



## Dango (Oct 2, 2006)

I've found it! 

 This is so cool. Awesomeness abounds! And you're using Paint? That's a miracle, man.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 2, 2006)

PAAAAAINT.

That's all I have.


----------



## Dango (Oct 2, 2006)

I feel your pain.


----------



## kakashidreams (Oct 2, 2006)

Who draws all these it tottally awsome!!!


----------



## Dango (Oct 2, 2006)

kakashidreams said:
			
		

> Who draws all these it tottally awsome!!!



Did you mean the well-edited manga strip or Figger-kun's spiffy art?


----------



## The Captain (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a photoshop.

I wonder why so many people think it's the real thing.

They must be blind.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 3, 2006)

Boys first.


----------



## Dango (Oct 4, 2006)

All the boys look so cool. 


...


You better make the girls this cool, too! *jab*


----------



## The Captain (Oct 5, 2006)

Hohohoho,of course!


----------



## Dango (Oct 5, 2006)

XDXD

Girls being badasses. Kinky, d00d.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 5, 2006)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 6, 2006)

That's AWESOME !!!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 6, 2006)

Why thank you very much!

Once my evil migraine clears up,I'll get back to drawing more pics!


----------



## Dango (Oct 6, 2006)

.. 

You didn't sleep, didja.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 7, 2006)

I did after that post.


----------



## Bya Bya (Oct 7, 2006)

<3 U guys look uber-cool or what? <3


----------



## The Captain (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes,we do look uber cool.

And you will too.


----------



## Dango (Oct 7, 2006)

You guys seriously look too cool. It's dangerous to look that cool, girls will trample after you for teh buttsmecks.


----------



## Bya Bya (Oct 7, 2006)

already happened >.>;;

XD


----------



## Dango (Oct 7, 2006)

^

Lololol. 

XDXD We all await your next masterpiece, CBB!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 7, 2006)

Ahahaha...EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

Migraaaaine!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 8, 2006)

Gahahahaha!

I am Tobi.


----------



## Dragon_Fire (Oct 8, 2006)

Really nice work. I like the uncoloured one on the first page the most. Great detail and style.


----------



## Dragon_Fire (Oct 8, 2006)

ROFL ok just saw bayku's comic on this page. Good stuff man!


----------



## Bya Bya (Oct 8, 2006)

Dragon_Fire said:
			
		

> ROFL ok just saw bayku's comic on this page. Good stuff man!


heh, thankies!! ^_~

CBB, wheres teh pic of teh girls?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 8, 2006)

I let's you think that Shibi is more interested in the boys, then he is in the girls (eyebrowtwitch)


----------



## The Captain (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm sick,goddammit!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm back at full POWAH!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 11, 2006)

Tsumi looks Yumi CBB ^_^


----------



## The Captain (Oct 11, 2006)

Ahahahaha!


----------



## Bya Bya (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh yeah!! us gurls look good


----------



## The Captain (Oct 11, 2006)

Why thank you!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 11, 2006)

TABLE BREAKAAAAGE!


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 11, 2006)

This is way too long to read.  maybe the creater should just make a link to all the comics in his first post?

Was there any Sasori pix or comic in all those pages?


----------



## The Captain (Oct 12, 2006)

There are a few...somewhere there.

I'll put all the pics on the first post.


----------



## omnichild (Oct 16, 2006)

those look awesome CBB! (gah it has been so long since I looked here.)


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 16, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## The Captain (Oct 16, 2006)

Currently working on another artwork....it'll come soon!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 16, 2006)

Check it ouuuuut.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 19, 2006)

^^^Inked and touched up


----------



## The Captain (Oct 20, 2006)

RANDOMNESS!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 23, 2006)

Why does nobody like my art anymoooore...T_T


----------



## Bya Bya (Oct 24, 2006)

Not true, I love it 

And, I don't know whats other lil fuckaz are doin' and why they are not here.


----------



## Dango (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm here! *waves*

I agree with ByakuHime-sama. We all loooove your art!


----------



## The Captain (Oct 24, 2006)

Why thank you!

*feels loved*


----------



## The Captain (Oct 25, 2006)

Update on my helmet.


----------



## Dango (Oct 25, 2006)

It's big.


----------



## Bya Bya (Oct 25, 2006)

*molests CBBs helmet thingy*


----------



## Kin (Oct 25, 2006)

Did I miss any pics 'cept the ones above? o-o


----------



## The Captain (Oct 25, 2006)

Look on the first page.


----------



## Bya Bya (Oct 25, 2006)

hey, CBB! That must of taken u looong time  I'm gonna rep u (finally I spread around enough rep XD)


----------



## The Captain (Oct 25, 2006)

Yay!

Yes,that did take me a goddamn long time.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 29, 2006)

LOOKIT MAH BODAYYY.


----------



## Bya Bya (Oct 29, 2006)

U can't see teh bodayy, u can see only eyes!! XD


----------



## The Captain (Nov 1, 2006)

My eyes are awesome.



The Great Knife



Mitsuki



Byaku


----------



## Art of Run (Nov 1, 2006)

FiggersModar said:


> RANDOMNESS!



A giant Pyramid with legs,hands and sword comes out of nowhere  

Impressive paint skills. All we need now is someone who could make a flash out of all this


----------



## The Captain (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm attempting to learn flash so I can make one.


----------



## Bya Bya (Nov 1, 2006)

*hugs CBB* OMG!! I look so pretty


----------



## The Captain (Nov 2, 2006)

Ahahaha,yes you are.


----------



## Kin (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey guys been a while that I came here But, has there been any new comics?


----------



## 5538858 (Nov 11, 2006)

This is really nice.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 11, 2006)

No new comics till after Dec 6th.


----------



## Kin (Nov 12, 2006)

FiggersModar said:


> No new comics till after Dec 6th.



 How come?


----------



## Dango (Nov 12, 2006)

'Cause it's Shibibi's finals. SPM sucks.


----------



## Kin (Nov 12, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh

Okay then XD


----------



## The Captain (Nov 15, 2006)

Stupid finals.

Well,I did manage to draw some art during it!



Pyramid Head goes BANKAI.



Hidan and Kakuzu are gonna fuck your shit up.



Been awhile since I drew the gang



Fuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Bya Bya (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, nice doodles <3333333

EDIT: ah crap! I can't rep 2 day


----------



## The Captain (Nov 15, 2006)

Awwww...no reps.


----------



## Bya Bya (Nov 15, 2006)

people, someone rep shibibi!!


----------



## The Captain (Nov 15, 2006)

*is dying from rep shortage*


----------



## Hissatsu (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd give some rep points If I knew how, oh and the art rocks dude


----------



## The Captain (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you see that white scales thing under everyone's names?

That's for rep.


----------



## Hissatsu (Nov 15, 2006)

your rep has been giv'n boss


----------



## Jun'ichi (Nov 16, 2006)

SPAM ATTACK: All your lives belong to us...


Time to Kill​


----------



## Sakura (Nov 16, 2006)

I love this. And I will rep you.
But I deserve to be in this. =D

In the old days, I spammed and spammed in the FC until my head hurt, and my eyes stung. 
..Until I realized that I didn't even 'join.'


----------



## The Captain (Nov 17, 2006)

WAHAHHAHAHAHAH!

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Bya Bya (Nov 17, 2006)

Happy 20th B-day


----------



## Bill (Nov 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## The Captain (Nov 17, 2006)

YES.

Bitchcakes!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 17, 2006)

Shibibi is old now


----------



## The Captain (Nov 18, 2006)

But I get ever closer to that credit card.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 18, 2006)

And we acknowledge that. ^^


----------



## The Captain (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes we do.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 18, 2006)

Update on the comics, please.

Boredom is stealing my virginity.


----------



## dark and depressing (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Sakura (Nov 18, 2006)

Itachi's hair is bothering me. period.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 18, 2006)

Omg, seriously, stop posting that gif everywhere o-o;


----------



## Kin (Nov 18, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Omg, seriously, stop posting that gif everywhere o-o;



He wont stop until you have an orgasmspasish


----------



## Sakura (Nov 18, 2006)

It's getting old, you see.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 19, 2006)

He needs to be raped by Itachi.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 19, 2006)

Too bad. He's taken. =D


----------



## The Captain (Nov 19, 2006)

Hahaha!

I have some fanart that I'll post soon.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 22, 2006)

Balrog from Cave Story.

GOD I LOVE THAT GAME!


----------



## The Captain (Dec 7, 2006)

My finals are finally over!

The comics will resume soon!



Here's some SNKT first.


----------



## Kin (Dec 9, 2006)

FiggersModar said:


> My finals are finally over!
> 
> The comics will resume soon!
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!  <3<3<3<3<3

I think I'm going to make an avy from it sooner or later *_* It's awesome 

*reps*


----------



## The Captain (Dec 9, 2006)

WOOOHA!

Some Tanga will be coming soon.


----------



## Kin (Dec 14, 2006)

FiggersModar said:


> WOOOHA!
> 
> Some Tanga will be coming soon.



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay *_*


----------



## The Captain (Dec 18, 2006)

Rape time.

Tanga will come soon.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 21, 2006)

The Tangadam.



Kakuzu



Hidan


----------



## The Captain (Jan 7, 2007)

Noone likes my art anymore....T_T

Anyways,here's some paper dolls I made.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh!! Those r so cuuute!! U can even sell them on Dev-art, they are so good =D

I love all of them, especially the Hidan one and Dei one XD Maybe post the Dei one to DeiFC I bet NakagosBunny will be happy


----------



## The Captain (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll post the rest up later.


----------



## Ramentastic (Jan 9, 2007)

all these are great.

THIS THREAD SHOULD BE STICKIED


----------



## The Captain (Jan 10, 2007)

Well...seeing as like,only 2 people in the whole forum now actually look at my art,I'm getting the feeling that no one likes my art anymore.


----------



## Achaia (Jan 10, 2007)

Love the paperdolls. So cute.


----------



## ScorchPSO (Jan 10, 2007)

FiggersModar said:


> Well...seeing as like,only 2 people in the whole forum now actually look at my art,I'm getting the feeling that no one likes my art anymore.



Don't say that, You know we do like them. I've nearly finished that picture you asked me to do. So don't fret =]


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG. THOSE ARE SO CUTE. 

These are the cutest things ever, I just remember. <3 Will you make me one? I'm a faithful member who needs to go by more often. >____>


----------



## Ramentastic (Jan 10, 2007)

There are plenty of people who still like yer art!

That Hidan doll was just awsome! 
Same with the deidara one!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 10, 2007)

Those paper dolls are too damn cute... especially Deidara! Awesome stuff


----------



## The Captain (Jan 11, 2007)

Sakura,sure thing!

Who would you like?

(Though,I can't send them to you.)


----------



## Antic Cafe (Jan 11, 2007)

cool. i like ur work


----------



## The Captain (Jan 11, 2007)

First of a new series.

Heeeeeere's Kakuzu!


----------



## The Captain (Jan 11, 2007)

A project I've been workin on.


----------



## Ramentastic (Jan 11, 2007)

Kakuzu looks so great in that pic

And a project? hmmmmmm.......
(real cool btw )


----------



## The Captain (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks!

Here's Itachi!


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 12, 2007)

Figgy has such a cute chibi-ish style


----------



## The Captain (Jan 12, 2007)

It is a skill.

XD


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 12, 2007)

wow.

You seriously have talents for this.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 13, 2007)

XD

No,no,I'm not as good as other people.


----------



## Dango (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey, Figgers. Been a long time, old buddy. Anyways. Awesome art, as usual. Have you ever considered making a fancomic / doujinshi with the Akatsuki cast? It'd be fucking awesome. You could even sell it on eBay later.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 14, 2007)

What do you think I've been doing? O_o

XD

I'm going to continue the comics real soon!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

OH REJOICE. <3


----------



## The Captain (Jan 14, 2007)

OH YEAAAAAAAAH!

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Ghost​_Hunt​_-​_09​_[06491FC3].avi

Pimptastic.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

um. NO. XD


----------



## The Captain (Jan 15, 2007)

Gahahahaha!

Link removed

I lieks the FMA


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2007)

the later ones were really impressive compare to the first ones.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 15, 2007)

Definitely.

My art style has improved ever since I came here.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2007)

FiggersModar said:


> Definitely.
> 
> My art style has improved ever since I came here.



Was it due to the tips you got from each of the pictures, or did you just feel motivated to keep drawing, and eventually got better and better.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 15, 2007)

Both.

Definitely both.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 15, 2007)

FiggersModar said:


> Gahahahaha!
> 
> Link
> 
> I lieks the FMA



*molests Kakuzu* I like FMA too =D But I liked anime more than actual manga


----------



## The Captain (Jan 16, 2007)

Hah,the manga is good too!

Everything Else You Could Possibly Want to Know About Suikoden

PHOTOSHOPPERY!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 17, 2007)

Brilliantly done.
I hope to see your name posted all over the internet for doujins 

Haha, I wish you guys had room the FC.
I would join in a millisecond.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been having thoughts of killing off Danny since he never posts anymore...


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh lol XD I just clicked on a random page in Akatsuki FC and it was full of CBBs older works, it even has Itachi/Dei yaoi in it <33333
Bye guys


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 17, 2007)

FiggersModar said:


> I've been having thoughts of killing off Danny since he never posts anymore...



Well, let me know if he does.
I'm more than willing to be the Tobi of the group


----------



## Sakura (Jan 17, 2007)

You owe me one. D:


----------



## The Captain (Jan 17, 2007)

Since when do I owe you one?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 17, 2007)

Starting now. :3


----------



## The Captain (Jan 17, 2007)

And what do I owe you?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 17, 2007)

A paperchild, you said?


----------



## The Captain (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah,hold on.

first graphic novel

New fanart,not from Naruto though.

Goddamn,I love this show.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm posting in this thread and awaiting the new comic.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 25, 2007)

Announcement!

I'll be sealing 5 members of the Akatsuki.

SNKT,Danny,Omni,Batanga and Tsumi.

They've either left NF or don't post anymore.

New places are now open for registration.

You must be a member of the Akatsuki FC and post at least once a day.

NO SPAMMERS OR NOOBS.

I will consider adding you to the roster if you meet the criteria.

Places remaining : 3 guys and 2 girls.

No takers?

Current places left : 4 (1 girl,3 boys)

New members : Scorpion

BUT FIRST!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 26, 2007)

nice works, but please don't double post so much.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

WARGH.

Fine.


----------



## Antic Cafe (Jan 26, 2007)

I`ll join!


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 26, 2007)

^ LOL  U r supposed to join the Akatuki FC first and become a regular poster there.

Fun doodles there, Shibi <3


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

Aren't they?

Do you want a pic?


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah, make me Shibi/Bya hentai


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

o-o

MAYBE.

And your avvie is awesome.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the Hidan doodle.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

Ho?

Much thanks.


----------



## Antic Cafe (Jan 26, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> ^ LOL  U r supposed to join the Akatuki FC first



i did .....


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 26, 2007)

Well then it's up to Figgers Modar ^^ He is the one who draws this comic and recruits ppl.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes,but you have to post quite a bit,be friendly to other members and generally not be a noob.


----------



## Antic Cafe (Jan 26, 2007)

sure. i can do that, mate.


----------



## Antic Cafe (Jan 26, 2007)

btw, bya bya your avy kicks booty, mate^^


----------



## Jun'ichi (Jan 26, 2007)

^ I hope for you that by the time you achieve that, that all the positions aren't already full...


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

Exactly.

It takes time to be a good member.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 26, 2007)

UVERworld said:


> btw, bya bya your avy kicks booty, mate^^



Thank u ^^;; 

My advise would be: keep posting and when a spot opens up again, apply for it.


----------



## Antic Cafe (Jan 26, 2007)

okay, mate. i`ll take the advice


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe if someone leaves the FC again,you'll get a place.


----------



## Antic Cafe (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks mate.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

No probs dude.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 26, 2007)

who r u gonna choose for girl spot? Rhaella or Castitatis?


----------



## The Captain (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll consider whoever sends me a PM first.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 26, 2007)

then maybe u should let them know that they should send a PM XD otherwise they would probably never think about it. have any guys applied yet?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Jan 26, 2007)

To be more precise about what you can be or do etc.
This was the original list (except Lighthalzen) with the 10 members:

Rings:
Shibibi - 零 (Rei/zero, zero/nothing/overflow)
Tsumi - 青 (Sei, blue/green)
Batanga - 三 (San, three)
Kin - 南 (Nan, south)
Junichi - 北 (Hoku, north)
Mitsuki - 朱 (Shu, scarlet/bloody)
Danny - 亥 (Kai, boar)
Byaku - 白 (Byakko, White Tiger)
Omni - 空 (Kū, sky)
Arwen - 玉 (Gyoku, jewel/ball/jade)

Duo's:

1. Shibibi/...
2. ...
3. Arwen/Mitsuki
4. Junichi/Byaku
5. ...

Villages:
Shibibi: Unknown 
Omni: Kumogakure (Cloud)
Kin: Otogakure (Sound)
Batanga: Sunagakure (Sand)
Danny: Tsukigakure (Moon) 
Jun: Unknown
Byaku: Iwagakure (Rock)
Tsumi: Kirigakure (Mist)
Arwen: Sunagakure (Sand)
Mitsuki: Konohagakure (Leaf)

P.S. I just wonder, with the new structure of the upcoming new Akatsuki's, can I request a character re-design? I already grabbed myself a NEW RING... <3


----------



## The Captain (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes you can.

Consider this...TIMESKIP AKATSUKI.

I'm currently redesigning my character.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 2, 2007)

No takers yet?

Anyways,here's some new art!





And a parody...


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 2, 2007)

LOL, i love this lil comic :3


----------



## Geminico (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, those drawings are really great~! Do you use ms paint? That's crazy mad skills~! Even pyramid head thinks Sasuke's gay XD


----------



## Antic Cafe (Feb 2, 2007)

lol. nice comic mate


----------



## The Captain (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep,all in ms paint.

Fuck my tablet for not working.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2007)

Part 2


----------



## The Captain (Feb 18, 2007)

New comic!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 24, 2007)

Shibibi is so talented <3


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

/applauses


----------



## The Captain (Mar 22, 2007)

WAHAHAHA.



Suigetsu is awesome.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Apr 27, 2007)

Bump,

the Captain died along with his comic.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 27, 2007)

lets not forget him


----------



## eneru (Apr 27, 2007)

He's not dead you fools!

He says that more is to come soon.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 27, 2007)

RIP

Teh Capt'n



Did he get forever ban or he will be unbanned?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Apr 27, 2007)

Death came for Sasori, Kakuzu and Orochimaru.
It seems to also have gasped on The Captain


----------



## The Captain (May 8, 2007)

OHohohohoh,I'm back!

And I bring pics!

Suigetsu is such a noob


Kakuzu as an Organization 13 member


Hidan as an Org 13 member


Randomness


Pyramid Head and Akatsuki collab


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 8, 2007)

Ooohhh, fantastically amusing new stuff. I especially enjoy the drawing of Kakuzu as an Organization 13 member, the pose is just so cool.


----------



## The Captain (May 17, 2007)

MWAHA.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 5, 2007)

DUDE! 

I thought you left NF Captain.


----------



## Creator (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are pretty good. Do more


----------

